# What Would Happen Next...?



## pagos_fora (May 16, 2013)

So as some of you may or may not know, I am a amateur author and I am always looking for good ideas and possibly artists to portray them.  so I was wondering if some people could read some of my works and tell me what you think should happen next, or if you have a drawing you'd like to submit, I will  add it to my stories gallery. I am just curious I find many talented artists out here that would be willing to add their own concept to my work in progress. Thank you so much in advanced, and to thank you to those who are interested. www.wattpad.com/pagos_fora P.S. I apologize if I am in the wrong forum, its just that I don't know anywhere to place the combination of art and writing.


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Wrong forum section. This thread will get moved to the writer's section.


THAT'S what will happen next.


----------



## pagos_fora (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Wrong forum section. This thread will get moved to the writer's section.
> 
> 
> THAT'S what will happen next.


what do you mean?


----------



## Taralack (May 16, 2013)

pagos_fora said:


> what do you mean?



It means you posted in the wrong forum, bub.


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Watch out! Tora is going to shred you up with their adamantium claws!


----------



## pagos_fora (May 16, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> It means you posted in the wrong forum, bub.



which forum do I post in, the Art Exchange or Writers Bloc?


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

pagos_fora said:


> which forum do I post in, the Art Exchange or Writers Bloc?



.......
Do you draw ART or do you WRIT-




..... uh, I mean... uh, the writer's block!


----------



## pagos_fora (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> .......
> Do you draw ART or do you WRIT-
> 
> ..... uh, I mean... uh, the writer's block!



I guess I wasn't clear: I am looking for people to read my works, but also draw some scenes if they really felt like they liked the story. but Even on the Writers Block, it say: "Do not advertise your own work"


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi grants you the gift of direction.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/81-Writer-s-Critique-Forum


Use it wisely, O ye of little comprehension.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 17, 2013)

Just... okay, whatever, I'll leave the other one open.  I guess 'what should happen next' is sort of like asking for a critique.


----------

